# PVR 508 lock code?



## JohnRyan (Sep 13, 2002)

I've been using my PVR extensively lately and the time has come. I really need to begin deleting some shows, but am unable to because I don't have the code to unlock the darn thing. I was never given any default code and I certainly don't ever remember setting it. I called DISH last night, and they were unable to help me because of some billing issues. I'm not sure how I could possible have any billing issues as I have only had the DISH for a little over 3 weeks!

Does anybody have the default pin to unlock or "unprotect" my shows so I can begin the deletion process OR perhaps guide me to the right direction? Please help me! Otherwise, I'm gonna have to wait until I do get a bill before I can get any help from DISH.

Thanks.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

View/pay your bill online or from Dish Home if you got a receiver that has customer support.

My advice is to call back. Dish is like Sprint PCS: no two CSRs are the same


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

John I don't know of any lock codes for PVR 508. Go into your recorded event menu by pushing the PVR button select a protected event. You should now have a list of options on the right hand side of your screen UNPROTECT is second up from the bottom. Highlight unprotect and then select it. That should unprotect the recording, go into manage and you should be able to erase it.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Will a memory dump clear a lock code on a 508?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *Will a memory dump clear a lock code on a 508? *


It should. A memory dump should return all settings to factory default. But PINS _may_ be an exception. I've never done a MD on a rcvr w/locks.:shrug:


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

Man. I just encountered the same problem with the 721 - I forgot the lock code for it. It's all because they moved to 5 digits, instead of 4 like on the 501 - there I knew that it was my birthday, now I have no idea what I set it too!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Dish can clear it in about 2 seconds. I was zipping through my 6000 menu one evening and my fingers hit the wrong keys causing a code to be put in to lock the menus. I called Dish and they sent an unlock code that took no longer than I could hang up and check it.

If you have a problem getting service out of the CSR you talk to, either ask to be escalated or hang up and call back.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

Ok. Thanks. That unlock code won't delete any of my recordings though, right?


----------

